# Micrometer Stand



## firemaker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi guys, here's another project that I wanted to share.  This is a pic heavy post but wanted to share each process and op involved.  The design came from the MakeItFromMetal website.  I started out with a 1.5" x 2.5" x 6" piece of 1018 steel. The main block was then milled down flat and square to a finished size of 1.438"H x 2.438"W x 4.5" L.

Then the front and sides were face-milled at 45 degrees.  

The rear slot was milled .250" x .750" deep.  The front slot was milled at 45 degrees to .500" x  1.3265" deep, and the rear center slot was milled .625" x .625" deep. 

The brass leadscrew was turned to an OAL of 1.838" x .375" with 3/8-16 2A threads on one end and 1/4-20 2B threads on the other end.

The knob was turned to 1.375" OD x .375" and then set up in the dividing head for (24) .040" grooves.  This worked out to one groove per 15 degrees.

The brass jaw was milled down to .620"W x .620"H x 1.875"L and the 45 degree faces were milled top and bottom.  Then the back was threaded 3/8-16 2B.

All parts were then degreased, cleaned with alcohol and the main block was blued with Van's Instant Gun Blue.
Contact parts were then lightly lubed and assembled.

Thanks for looking everybody.  Stay safe.

- Mitch


----------



## francist (Jan 19, 2022)

Wow, spectacular!


----------



## firemaker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

francist said:


> Wow, spectacular!


Thank you!  That website has some great builds and schematics.

-Mitch


----------



## Steve-F (Jan 19, 2022)

Crap, another thing for me to make   Very cool!


----------



## firemaker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

Steve-F said:


> Crap, another thing for me to make   Very cool!


Lol I know,
That's exactly what I said to myself when I saw it.  
Thanks for looking Steve!

-Mitch


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jan 19, 2022)

Nice job!  I’ve had those plans printed out for a couple months waiting on me getting around to it.


----------



## firemaker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

Thank you!  I know exactly what you mean.  My list of "To Do" projects is now 4 chapters long......and every time I visit this site, another project or two gets added .

-Mitch


----------



## Ischgl99 (Jan 19, 2022)

firemaker76 said:


> ..and every time I visit this site, another project or two gets added .


Isn’t that the truth!


----------



## Wheat.Millington (Jan 19, 2022)

Amazing work, and thanks for the reference to that website.


----------



## firemaker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks for posting!  It was a really fun project.  Some interesting sine/cosine challenges too 

-Mitch


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 19, 2022)

Yet more beautiful work!


----------



## firemaker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks for posting David!


----------



## Technical Ted (Jan 19, 2022)

Good job and nice post!

Ted


----------



## firemaker76 (Jan 19, 2022)

Technical Ted said:


> Good job and nice post!
> 
> Ted


Thank you sir!


----------

